# Z cizího krev neteče



## capials

This is  a proverb that I need to translate into French.
Du bien d'autrui le sang n'écoule pas !
I am told by a French lady, it would not be understood.I believe her.
I shall leave it at that.


----------



## werrr

It’s “z cizího krev neteče”. Proverb-for-proverb translation is: “(le) mal d'autrui n'est que songe”.


----------



## capials

Thank you.“z cizího krev neteče” is how I remember it.But ?
It all started with a recent thread "de lo que no cuesta se hace fiesta"
Roughly in English "When it is free , you feast". 
 “(le) mal d'autrui n'est que songe”.Interesting _but does it fit?
_


----------



## capials

Thank you.“z cizího krev neteče” is how I remember it.But ?
It all started with a recent thread "de lo que no cuesta se hace fiesta"
Roughly in English "When it is free , you feast". 
 “(le) mal d'autrui n'est que songe”.Interesting _but does it fit?
_


----------



## werrr

“Z cizího krev neteče” fits “(le) mal d'autrui n'est que songe”, but not your Spanish proverb.

I can’t remember any Czech proverb with the given meaning, but some close proverbs could be:

  Darovanému koni na zuby nehleď/nekoukej.
  Hloupý kdo dává, hloupější kdo nebere.
  Co je doma, to se počítá.


----------



## capials

Vidím  že u Vás se  jedná o cizího člověka  kde pro mě se jedná o cizí majetek , což vysvětluje  rozdílný  názor o přeložení .
  Děkují Vám za zájem .


----------



## Petra123

Hi everybody,
I beg to differ with werr. As I understand it, the Spanish saying "de lo que no cuesta se hace fiesta" matches pretty well the Czech one "z cizího krev neteče".
Meaning that if something is free/very cheap or somebody else's, people usually spend it more than is prudent or necessary.


----------

